# Parental Visa



## graemeboro (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello All,

As per my other post I am looking at the possibility of applying for a Canada visa with my and my family.

One of the issues is that my parents may wish to come to Canada to live, in ten years or so when they retire.

I was reading that permanent residents can sponsor extended family for residence visas. The questions I couldnt answer were:

How long do we have to be permenant residents for before we can apply?

And

Does anyone have any idea how long it takes to get such a visa?

This option would make the idea more painless I think!

Thanks in advance
Graeme


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

graemeboro said:


> Hello All,
> 
> As per my other post I am looking at the possibility of applying for a Canada visa with my and my family.
> 
> ...


Continued good luck.


----------

